# verschiedene Domainfragen



## Lumakrieger (14. April 2007)

Hi liebe Community,

ich hab da so ein paar Fragen zu den Domains.

Mein Anbieter bietet mir DNS und Mail Domains zum Kauf an. Die Mail Domains sind teuerer, jedoch kann ich unter meiner DNS Domainverwaltung die IP für SMTP und POP3 Server festlegen. Was ist da nun der Unterschied. DNS scheint doch besser zu sein. Wieso ist die MailDomain dann teurer?

Und wer hat eigendlich die Kontrolle über die Domain? Ich bin bei Denic als:
-Domaininhaber
-Administrativer Ansprechpartner
eingetragen.
Mein Serverhost als:
-Technischer Ansprechpartner, Zonenverwalter

Kann nun mein Serverhost rein theoretisch mir die Domain abnehmen, wenn ich zum Beispiel plane, zu einem anderen Serveranbieter umzuziehen? Denn die finanzieren anscheinend meine Domain zum großen Teil mit, da es bei denen nur ein paar Euros kostet und als DENICdirect-Kunde ja an die 60 Euro im Jahr. Oder kriegen die als DENICMitglied die Domains soviel günstiger?

Also auf was muss ich achten bei meinem geplanten Domainkauf, damit mein Serveranbieter später nicht einfach die Kontrolle über die Domain erlangen kann, wenn sie erstmal erfolgreich und bekannt ist und ich vielleicht den Anbieter wechseln möchte. Soll ich nun eine DNS Domain kaufen und einfach hoffen, dass ich dann auch ein Mailfach dabei habe?

Bin da sehr unerfahren in Sachen Domains und ich will sowenig wie möglich Geld zahlen und trotzdem die volle Kontrolle über meine Domain haben.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Vorraus,

Lumakrieger


----------



## RichBone (16. April 2007)

Hallo

Es gibt Rabatte für die Registrare von Domains, der durchschnitt Preis einer de Domain z.b. liegt bei 5-7€ / Jahr.

Domain mit einer DNS Weiterleitung werden anfragen über die Domain an eine gewissen IP weitergeleitet, z.B. an deinen Server.

Bei Mail Domains wird das gleich gemacht nur es werden auch die E-Mail weitergeleitet.

MFG

RichBone


----------

